# How's your schedule?



## timbuck (Sep 14, 2017)

How much travel for your league games?
All of our games arel VERY close to home.  Almost too close.  We play the same teams twice for my older daughter.  And a few teams twice for my younger daughter.
On one hand, not having to drive more than 10-15 miles each weekend is nice.  On the other hand, I kinda would like to play teams from a little further away once in a while.

When you play teams that are all so close by, you see kids that your kids are in school with.  Or that attended your tryout.  Again - Good and bad points to this.

Both of my kids are in Flight 2.  I realize that in Flight 1, the top teams are a bit more spread out.

I'm not looking to drive to Norco or Lancaster every weekend..  But I wouldn't mind venturing to North OC, North SD, Southbay or a little further East once in a while.  5 home games within a few minutes mixed in with 5 away games that are between 10 and 35 miles away would be ok.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 15, 2017)

You are the first person I know who is complaining about not traveling for games.


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 15, 2017)

Anyone know why SCDSL changed its policy this year about not scheduling games for olders the morning of the Saturday PSAT test?


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 15, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> Anyone know why SCDSL changed its policy this year about not scheduling games for olders the morning of the Saturday PSAT test?


They published observed test dates looong time ago
http://scdslsoccer.com/2017-observed-test-dates

I don't think PSAT was ever observed


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 15, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> They published observed test dates looong time ago
> http://scdslsoccer.com/2017-observed-test-dates
> 
> I don't think PSAT was ever observed


They've been observed for at least the last two years.


----------



## Soccer (Sep 15, 2017)

School districts are required to provide a Weekday PSAT test date now.  Probably why.

Test dates were posted a long time ago as was stated.  We just scheduled tests around it.  Our PSAT was Wednesday.


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 15, 2017)

Soccer said:


> School districts are required to provide a Weekday PSAT test date now.  Probably why.
> 
> Test dates were posted a long time ago as was stated.  We just scheduled tests around it.  Our PSAT was Wednesday.


That's not accurate.  Schools can administer the PSAT on three possible test dates, including on a date that is a Saturday.  https://collegereadiness.collegeboard.org/psat-nmsqt-psat-10/k12-educators/psat-nmsqt-dates   This is the same as it was last year.  A fair number of schools/districts choose the Saturday date so it doesn't interfere with classes.  Your district just happens to be one that doesn't.  And, unlike the SAT, a student has no individual choice over what test date to pick. 

Further, at quick glance it appears none of the PSAT-age teams that play for DA, DPL or CSL in our area have games scheduled the morning of the Saturday PSAT test this year.  It's odd that SCDSL would suddenly choose to take the lead in being anti-college prep.


----------



## Soccer (Sep 15, 2017)

The primary PSAT test date is Wednesday.  A majority of school districts choose the primary test date.  The test is in the evening not during school.


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 15, 2017)

Soccer said:


> The primary PSAT test date is Wednesday.  A majority of school districts choose the primary test date.  The test is in the evening not during school.


I didn't realize some did it at night for the Wednesday test.  Norco, for example, had a Wednesday test date last year and administered it during class (see a photo excerpt of their website below), so I assumed all did it during the day.

And even if not the majority, a LOT of high schools have it on the Saturday date.  (Third photo shows my local high school, Irvine High, which has a Saturday test date this year.)  You are either going to accommodate those students who are forced to take the test on a Saturday or not.   The second photo excerpt below reinforces how students have absolutely no choice in the matter.  All the other leagues in our area seem to recognize that and have scheduled accordingly.

I understand that this wouldn't impact your kid personally so you would vote not to accommodate anyone with a Saturday test date.  My specific question is what prompted SCDSL to make the change?

1)


2)


3)


----------



## UCLA BruWins (Sep 15, 2017)

With 3 upcoming trips to Temecula and 1 to Redlands for my daughter alone I can't say I commiserate with you about your "dilemma."


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 15, 2017)

I checked and the entire Irvine school district has the Saturday PSAT test date this year.  So that's not just Irvine High but also Woodbridge, University, Portolo, and Northwood.  A fair amount of club soccer players (boys and girls) attend just those 5 schools.


----------



## zebrafish (Sep 16, 2017)

I'm with you-- we play all the teams next door at least twice. Even a team within our own club.
I'd take a happy medium. 
A couple games a little out of the immediate area would be ok with me.
But having all the games vs very local teams beats all of them being far away, so the glass is 90% full


----------



## SplitSoccerFamMom (Sep 17, 2017)

My daughters Legends teams (two different age groups) play primarily within our club in league. I would have liked to see a few other clubs in the mix. I get breaking us up into zones but north San Diego teams being in a different zone than Temecula teams is breaking it up too much.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 17, 2017)

Not sure how I feel yet about playing each team twice during league. 
On one hand, you can see if you have improved. On the other, if a game is very lopsided, you get to experience that twice.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Sep 18, 2017)

timbuck said:


> How much travel for your league games?
> All of our games arel VERY close to home.  Almost too close.  We play the same teams twice for my older daughter.  And a few teams twice for my younger daughter.
> On one hand, not having to drive more than 10-15 miles each weekend is nice.  On the other hand, I kinda would like to play teams from a little further away once in a while.
> 
> ...


your crazy!!  our league away games are all 40 to 120 miles away.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 18, 2017)

Sons of Pitches said:


> your crazy!!  our league away games are all 40 to 120 miles away.


That certainly sucks and not what I'm asking for!!


----------



## charlie murphy (Sep 18, 2017)

we found that when the team was younger and bronze level (+) there were more local teams to fill the brackets , thus less travel.  As the team got better and moved up the ranks there was more travel because the teams to fill the bracket began to filter. We were going from Santa Barbra , to San Bernardino, to San Diego for games those years sucked a--. Then premier was suppose to put the team at UCI every weekend so travel was going to be way more manageable. However , the RAMS messed that up and now in premier we are traveling again , the fields are smaller and not in as good as shape.  Enjoy what you got timbuck a game is a game if it is competitive even better,  because someday you may be packing a lunch and  riding the son of Pitches train.


----------



## Soccersoccersoccer (Sep 18, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Not sure how I feel yet about playing each team twice during league.
> On one hand, you can see if you have improved. On the other, if a game is very lopsided, you get to experience that twice.


Our team is in a 5 team age group that consists of Pateadores Irvine, 2 Pateadores Laguna Beach teams, Slammers FC, and United FC. All of our games are very close by and on top of that we have to play all of the teams 3 times accept one team that we only play once!


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Sep 19, 2017)

timbuck said:


> Not sure how I feel yet about playing each team twice during league.
> On one hand, you can see if you have improved. On the other, if a game is very lopsided, you get to experience that twice.


playing twice is good, you have more control of your destiny.  If you throw up a stinker against a team you should beat, you have the chance to even the points in the standings.  if the division is balanced as they should be, playing everyone twice will determine the best team in the division!


----------

